# ltb gps pure ugh beans



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

Just flashed 2.6 from 2.4 and still can't get GPS to work. Can someone help is there a manual update I can flash?


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

steve87j said:


> Just flashed 2.6 from 2.4 and still can't get GPS to work. Can someone help is there a manual update I can flash?


I would suggest a full wipe and reflash. GPS is working very well on 2.6.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I assume you did try the usual Sense trick?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------

